# Bump on spine?



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I just noticed Apollo has some kind of lump on his spine, right below his shoulder blades, in the middle.

My boyfriend is insisting that's just his spine that I'm feeling, and says he doesn't feel anything unusual. But I don't recall ever noticing it before, and I can't feel anything similar on Athena. 

Apollo was _just_ at the vet last week for his year checkup and vaccine boosters (which they told me they did in the legs, not back) and his vet didn't notice anything like this. I don't know if the bump was present then or not.
I don't know where the shelter did his kitten vaccines. I don't know if any were done on his spine...I hope not.

Since these two are my first cats, I'm acknowledging it's possible that my boyfriend is right and this is just normal cat anatomy that I am less familiar with being still only a cat owner of a little over a year (whereas he's had cats his whole life).

Can anyone tell me if this is anything worth fretting over? Am I just feeling his spine and panicking over nothing?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Is it like a soft and squishy lump or a hard knotty one? Can you feel where it's connected to his body or is it free floating?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Just took another look at it to get those aswers, and it's definitely not his spine.

I think it's free-floating, as I can "pinch" it up off his back. I doesn't feel very hard. I think it's soft? Maybe about the size of an almond?

I get benign cysts all the time and my parents' dogs all have fatty lumps on them so I know not all lumps are horrible things like VAS, but I can't help but worry. My boyfriend still insists he can't feel anything unusual, but it's hard to feel in certain positions.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I doubt that it's anything but I say take him to the vet, just to ease your mind.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

My seventeen year old cat has this, unfortunately, his is cancer. They get them from vaccines. We no longer vaccinate.

Was he just at the vet for a booster? Sometimes when they vaccinate them they get them at the site and most go away over time. 

I would always get it checked out.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, he did just get a booster, but at my vet's office they do them in the legs (specifically for that reason). So this can't be a reaction to his fresh boosters.

I don't know where his kitten vaccines were done, since the shelter did a series of them before I adopted him.


----------

